# Improve Basketball Skills and Athleticism



## 39178 (May 21, 2013)

Hey I'm new to this fourm. But I am just looking for some help. I'm a caucasian 17 year old from North Carolina. I am looking to improve my basketball skills all around. I am 6'0 and I play small forward and point guard. I am not to busy this summer and I go to a private school and play basketball. I am looking to improve everything about my game that goes from IQ to Post Game to Dribbling to Passing and everything else you do in basketball. I have access to a GYM and I can workout as much as I need to to improve. A few goals I want to achieve before the summer is over is to dunk, to get better with my left hand post game and be able to use it without being hesitant, and to improve ball handling. I jump off of 2 feet and I feel as if I am very close to dunking. So what I am looking for is a Simple but very STRONG workout routine to improve my skills, jumping ability, and over all athleticism. The gym I go to has a full basketball court and there are quite frequently pick up games. If you need any information on myself to help me build myself stronger ask away! Just post here. Also my current bench press is 160 LBS and I have never done squats, so if you know a good weight to start a new person out on squatting also give me that information. I currently weigh 150 LBS and will be happy to have any response. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You're Caucasian? Get to work on that 3 point shot. 

In all seriousness, watch a shit load of basketball to improve your IQ, watch their moves and get practising. Practice, practice, practice. 

There's no good weight to start out with on squats. Do it with just the bar, then add 10s on either side, judge how easy you're finding it, then add accordingly. Form is the most important thing though.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If you're doing workouts that will add muscle (squats, bench, etc) make sure you're working just as hard to tailor your game as your body develops. Work on your balance and ankles as well (trust me.)

If you really want to develop explosiveness, try this:

-Squat (whatever weight you feel comfortable with, light as possible) roughly 20 reps with good form

-30 second break

-20 body squats (making sure you're leaping off of the ground)

Repeat. This will develop the fast twitch fibers, allowing you to jump higher. If you're looking for a gold mine of information, research Alan Stein. The guy is a genius when it comes to strength & conditioning for basketball.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chinups, sumo squats, kettlebell snatch, box jumps and lunges are my favourite exercises if I want flexibility and power.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Forget about your left handed post game, unless you're talking about being able to consistently make a left handed layup. You're six feet tall, so post moves shouldn't be a top priority for you.

Dribble around, when you walk to the gym dribble the ball there and back. Work on dribble moves you can actually use, for example the stepback. This way you're developing a legitimate move you can use through a game, but you're also improving your ability to shoot off the dribble. If you plan on playing PG for stretches, that's a skill that pays to improve. Make a move, take a shot. If you are going to be a spot up corner shooter, you should work on your catch and shoot ability. 

Just keep at it, consistently working will mean a lot at this point. You're not going to be Chris Paul because you worked hard for 3 weeks, so don't get discouraged.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Goals like dunking and left-handed post moves won't be the skills that will make you a better ball player. Learn to move without the ball, become a better passer, improve your jumpshot, and become a good defensive player. Understanding how to play different paces will also set you apart. These are the skills that will allow you to play in the next level.


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

Practice all different parts of your game. Practice your ball handling, your jump shot, and play a bunch of pick up games to get experience. There are a bunch basketball skill development drills you can do.....just do a search on google for basketball drills. Do every drill with full intensity as if you were in a real basketball game and focus on a weekly schedule. You could do ball handling drills on Monday, shooting drills on Tuesday, Pickup games on Wednesday and Thursday, and maybe do some weight lifting exercises on Friday. And break Saturday and Sunday or customize your workout to the way that fits your schedule, just make sure you're consistent with it.


----------

